# Muffendorf



## odipar (Nov 24, 2010)

We are planning to travel to Muffendorf (just south of Bonn) in April to celebrate a friend’s 70th birthday
We will arrive in Calais in the afternoon and will be looking for at least one stop over en route
Could anyone advise a comfortable site that takes ACSI or a Stellplatz that we could spend the night(s) with our two dogs?
We will travel on afterwards through Luxembourg and down into Alsace
Cheers
David James


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

in the Saint-Quentin area there`s the camp site of Seraucourt-le-Grand , they are ACSI-members

Jan


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

If you are driving through Belgium into Germany there are quite a few ACSI campsites.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

If you want just a overnight stop the aire at Arlon (No. 4646) is just off the motorway has water and electric hook-up and best of all it's totally free.

Luxembourg border and a choice of filling stations is about 5 miles away

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/ccib.php?pays=BELGIQUE


----------

